# Foalign time soon



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok I have bought books on teh subject and also gotten info off of web sights. Never had a foal in the whoel tiem I have been aroudn horses. I have helpig in foalign but it seems different when it is your own horse. Got the kit for foaling ready and my mare is going to be moved in a stall soon to foal inte barn or should I leave her outside cause that is what she is use too. *pulls out hair* Vet said any time she should be dropping. *pulls out hair again* Worse then waiten for a doe to drop. I got a friend that when the baby is old enough is going to break and trian him/her for me for free. WoW HELP!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can keep an eye on her....I would leave her out during the day...put her in at night....
make her as stress free as possible... keep some of your hair and try not to worry...I know easier said then done... :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ohh lucky you- no foals here for us this year, last year we had four born on the farm. 

Mares unlike goats- are very picky about foaling and will hold off if they feel conditions arent right (that usually involves you watching them!) Out of all four of our foals last year, we were there for one foaling, darn mares. :angry: I think mares usually end up needing even less help than the goats.

I agree with turning her out during the day and stalling at night. You want her to be comfortable in the spot she is going to foal. MOST mares will foal during the night or very early morning hours.
Out of 5 mares foaling at our farm, they were mostly from 10pm-4am with the exception of one mare that foaled around 10 am

Post some pictures of your mare and her udder  
One really good clue that foaling is going to happen is when she waxes- little clumps of pre-milk/colostrum on the end of her teats. Also- if you express just a drop or two, the milk will go from clear, to yellowish, to thicker yellow, to transparent white, and when you hit opaque white, foaling is usually going to happen in the next twelve hours.

You can go to our website to see our babies www.newenglandwarmbloods.com :greengrin:

Feel free to pm me if you need anything!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you. I have been to foaling before but this is my first one I will own. I am so nervous about her. She is a 20+ old horse and this was nto planned. She is a standardbreed and the daddy is a clysedale. So now you might see why I am worried now. Kassie is sweet and very calm horse that I would hate to loose because of the baby. I have a few meical problems and she is so sweet and lets me climb up on her with out moven or even blinkign a eye when I bring a mounting stool up to her. things can run by her and she looks but dose not freek. I foudn a perfect horse here for me and I do nto want to loose her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> she is a standardbreed and the daddy is a clysedale.


 :shocked: Oh wow...now I completely understand ...why you are so worried about her....I pray she foals with a healthy baby and she is healthy as well...... ray: :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Last check she was in the best of health. She is up to date on her shots. Teeht floated. Feet done. On mare and foal already.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a vet on call ...that you can count on ... just in case? With her age and the big size of the stallion ...I am worried about her....  :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep. It is on the wall at my boss's house and also is hers if mine can nto be reached. Also the father is a small Clydesdale but that still dose nto take any of the worry away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I know ...I will put in a prayer for her.... :hug: ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

As long as she is in great health- she should do okay. What I would be more concerned about is keeping her healthy once the foal is born- you are going to have to throw the food at her!

The foals will usually grow to the size of the mother, then rapidly catch up after they are born.

My favorite mare is a Percheron TB cross with her mother being the TB, the guy I got her from bred her to a Percheron quite a few times with never a problem.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

thank you. Believe me I have been prayign for her also. She is due either next month or April. We do nto knwo when she was breed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome...... :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I am watching her in the field from my boss's office window she is getting so big. I am going to go out there and check on her. Bring a couple of her favorite treats (cane canes from x-mas) and give her a good look over! After I get these little ones bottled and a sleep again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keep us updated :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Any updates on your mare? I cant wait to watch this foal watch, none of my own here this year. We had FOUR last year :GAAH: 
Mares are worse to watch than goats any day of the week though, sneaky things!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes....how is your mare?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did I miss her due date? How is she doing. I bet that foal will be just beautiful. Really 20 is not that old at all for horses. WOW now that I say that my daughters horse is 18 and we have a 30 year old.


----------

